#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] 狼之森  (徵角&回覆區)

## 狼の寂

由於有特殊的需要
因此特別在這裡開了一個回覆區喔,這樣

另外,同時將徵角的工作轉移到這邊來
這樣也比較方便

以下是徵角單

姓名(設定的名字): 

種族:

性別:

體型:

外觀(大略說明即可):

個性:

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):

能力:

希望所參與的角色類型(此區不填的話就由本狼親爪安排ww):



----另外以下是目前參與故事之角色&細節提要:

犽爾‧莫魯萊伊斯-銀月 (簡稱銀月) - 銀白毛色的狼形獸 (未曾以獸人形態出現)，屬性: 冰    附屬性: 空間轉移
性別:雄性     武器:未曾出現     特色: 力氣很大、似乎能看穿一切卻不願意多說     
故鄉:不明     身世:不明     角色定位: 王權者 


灰夜.納魯繆里斯 (簡稱灰夜) - 灰黑毛色的狼形獸 (曾以獸人形態出現)，屬性: 風     附屬性: 冰 (由銀月那裏獲得)
性別:雄性     武器:刀 (附著著奇特力量、看起來非常華麗、重量出奇的重)    特色: 帶有一點紳士風度、有點遲鈍
故鄉:暮霖汀奥 (地點不明)    身世:不明     角色定位: 流浪旅獸，後來成為銀月的族獸


凔藍 (簡稱小凔) - 灰色膚色的龍 (能以雙腳站立並能攫取物品)，屬性: 不明     附屬性: 不明
性別:雄性     武器:未曾出現     特色: 外觀有些可愛、個性十分淘氣
故鄉:尚未提及     身世:不明     角色定位: 尚未確立


賽德 (原名白托?) - 雪白毛色的狼形獸 (尚未以獸人形態出現)，屬性: 不明     附屬性: 不明
性別:雄性     武器:未曾出現     特色: 為表看似一般,有時卻有淘氣的行為出現,該嚴肅時則會嚴肅
故鄉:尚未提及     身世:不明     角色定位: 尚未確立


小拓的部分由於有做過更改,因此此區的資料先做更新,小說內容將稍後做修改


另外,有些設定可能無法完全套用
所以部分咱會自行做更改,也會擅自追加一些東西與設定,但應該不會偏離原設定太多
在此先行告知
如有造成困擾可與咱聯繫,到時將會再做更改,這樣


以上!!!!

----------


## 咖啡

姓名:夕華雪
種族:肉食羊
性別:公(帥哥?
體型:纖細
外觀:身高148公分，身材纖細，雪白的毛，脖子上有粉色絲帶和玉做的令牌
個性:
平時個性好相處，但其實有相當腹黑的一面，城府深
自尊心高，倔將，常常不聽勸告一心想完成自己想做的事 

特色:
很懶，喜歡睡覺，吃甜食，尤其喜歡鬆餅

能力:
1.以眼睛操控別人的意識
2.能和植物溝通的能力
3.傀儡術:用一種隱形的韌絲擺布別人的身體

希望所參與的角色類型:很強大的BOSS(?

----------


## 黑倫

姓名(設定的名字):黑倫  簡稱:小倫

種族:虎獸人

性別:公

體型:正常

外觀(大略說明即可): 銀毛黑紋 機器翅膀可收縮

個性:隨意開朗  

能力:隱身

屬性: 雷

----------


## 雷澤龍也

獸名：雷澤 龍也
獸族（種族）：東方龍 四爪藍鱗青龍
性別：雄性
屬性/系：風、水、雷三合一
技能：風~水~雷的自然性技能~操縱天氣在水裡能操控水成任何行物:如海嘯~海龍捲
角色裡的個性：平常以獸人或是全獸型態交叉出現~有著藍色背鰭~全獸體長25公尺獸人身高約250CM
個性外表看似威武其實內心有點怯懦自尊心高~蠻自我中心的且腦袋有點遲鈍常不知道自己再做什麼，喜歡海洋
大部份的時候都呆在熱帶或是亞熱帶富饒海域偶爾會在天空飛翔
不喜歡團體行動多半獨自一龍
我在東方龍族裡的地位算中低 無名小龍一隻

----------


## 狼の寂

小狼.虎哉 - 毛色為黃底黑條的虎形獸人
屬性: 不明   附屬性: 不明   性別: 雄性   武器: 刻劃有特殊圖騰之匕首
特色: 頭戴咖啡色護目鏡，鼻子上有塊膠布，似乎很好相處
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 第五章中以臨時護衛身份登場


赤月.狂狼  (簡稱 赤月) - 毛色為灰黑色的狼形獸人
屬性: 風    附屬性: 不明    性別: 雄性    武器: 雙刀
特色: 有些冷酷，不太愛說話，做事嚴謹
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 暫時擔當護衛工作


伊斯.尼爾   (簡稱  伊斯) - 藍白毛色的狼形獸人
屬性: 類似虛幻    附屬性: 治癒    性別: 雄性    武器: 未登場
特色: 個性相對開朗，觀察力敏銳
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 暫時擔當護衛工作


拉姆.艾洛亞    (簡稱  拉姆) 為原創角色 - 灰底紅條的龍形獸人
屬性: 不明    附屬性: 不明    性別: 雄性    武器: 顏色為金銀相交的大彎刀
特色: 為瓦倫多實力堅強的眾多禁衛軍之一，負責聖馬里斯殿堂的守衛工作
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 聖殿禁衛軍


約莫爾.希諾曼    (簡稱  約莫爾) 為原創角色 - 白底黑條的虎形獸人，身材較為壯碩
屬性: 光 - 神聖    附屬性: 無    性別: 雄性    武器: 未登場 (審議用的大垂子  ((不
特色: 行事客觀公正，擁有相當淵博的知識
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 瓦倫多 - 聖馬里斯殿堂的主審官


斯冰菊    (簡稱  冰菊) - 黑白毛色各半的狼形獸人，有配戴一副黑框眼鏡
屬性: 冰    附屬性: 無    性別: 雄性    武器: 無
特色: 外觀看來是位風度偏偏的狼，學識相當淵博，能冷靜的應對各種場面
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 瓦倫多 - 聖馬里斯殿堂輔佐官


艾維斯.拉姆伊德    (簡稱  艾維斯) 為原創角色 - 深藍膚色，帶有白色條紋的龍形獸人，有著一對深紅的雙瞳
屬性: 燄 - 藍燄    附屬性: 凝望 (一種能夠看穿事物的能力)    性別: 雄性    武器: 刀刃為黑色的長槍，刀刃反射出亮眼白光
特色: 為瓦倫多實力堅強的眾多禁衛軍之一，負責聖馬里斯殿堂的守衛工作，常被指派去做(凝視者)的工作 (一種負責檢視他獸能力的工作)
故鄉: 瓦倫多    身世: 不明    角色定位: 聖殿禁衛軍

----------

徵角的工作將持續進行
目前仍有部分友獸尚未登場，還麻煩請耐心等待
劇情的編排仍需慢慢調整，雖然劇情的走向大致以確立


另外，角色介紹以登場的為主，按照劇情來編寫，所以部分資料可能無提及，還請待劇情發展啦 


至於有些友獸沒有填完整的資料部分可能就會由我自己發揮創意囉
如果想添加什麼，或是有什麼是角色設定需注意的請說出來
不過我會視它的適宜性來做調整
這方面請注意


還有我發現目前雄性與雌性的比例嚴重失衡啦!  ~"
若有雌性的獸是真的非常歡迎來報名的 (急需    ´w`


對了最後，請報名的友獸們填寫報名單的時候多使用自己設定的名字喔
由於這是奇幻小說的緣故，所以我希望出場的角色都比較像小說中的角色名字
請原諒我的這一點點任性   >   <


以上，謝謝各位的關注

----------


## 碎風

有機會出現在小說裡了嗎  我是不是在做夢啊 (捏臉 OwO

姓名(設定的名字): 碎風

種族:狼

性別:公

體型:比正常狼稍微大一點點

外觀(大略說明即可):海藍色的毛  胸毛(鼻吻部到腹部)為白色  風結晶翅膀可收起(收起時看不見

個性:開朗 話很多(?  很好相處  不過生氣之後會變得很冷酷 戰鬥時毫不手軟 可以說是判若兩獸

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):好友有困難一定幫忙 無聊時喜歡站在山丘上吹風

屬性:風、闇、月

能力:操縱風的能者  可任意的將周圍的空氣化作武器攻擊  防禦  或牽制敵人  也可將自身化成風  藉此躲避所有的物理攻擊
能夠將空氣吃下 回復自身的體力和治療自己  還能把所有的風屬性攻擊像玻璃般一樣碎掉  所以風屬性魔法無法對其造成傷害
翅膀除了飛行之外  也可幻化成雙刃 只有在生氣之後才會使用 據說擁有劈開天空的力量
使用闇的力量時會變的狂暴，很容易失控暴走，在此狀態下會將攻擊與速度全部提高，使用影子攻擊加防禦，可變成影子或融入黑暗中來躲避攻擊，會使用印記來控制對手的行動或精神
使用月的力量時會將自身的能力提升到最大上限，此時回復力也很高，傷口都可在短時間內恢復，能夠將對手的攻擊輕易反彈回去，同時可以操縱時間，不過在解除後會有很大的副作用，因此都將這份力量所在胸前的月亮項鍊中，非必要絕對不會用

----------


## 努特

你好狼の寂,我是北極熊努特,我也想要參加
TO狼の寂:


> 還有我發現目前雄性與雌性的比例嚴重失衡啦! ~"若有雌性的獸是真的非常歡迎來報名的 (急需 ´w`


我就是雌性的獸~

姓名: 努特

種族:北極熊

性別:女的

體型:正常

外觀:全身白毛,脖子上有一顆永凍寒冰(北極之心)

個性:熱心,很容易對敵人心軟

能力:可以將水轉換成冰或氣體

希望所參與的角色類型: 不知道要怎麼寫,但希望不要擔任衛軍(不要太嚴肅的角色

----------


## Norya.Polaris

狼の寂獸大我也來報名囉~~好期待自己可以登場~~

姓名(設定的名字):Norya.Polaris(諾雅.北極星)簡稱諾雅XDD

種族:豹族，可以變成獸人(花豹)

性別:母

體型:正常

外觀(大略說明即可):眼睛左藍右紅，純白底毛，身上有冰晶藍色的斑點，耳多和尾巴也是冰晶藍色的，翅膀由黑漸白，平時可以藏起來(看不到)，胸口有圖騰，尾巴上有一顆紫色水晶。

個性:讓人難以理解，堅強獨立，防衛心有點重(過去受過重大傷害)

能力:雷:腳掌產生藍色閃電來攻擊敵人，冰:可以自由控制冰晶，成武器或防禦都行~

屬性: 雷  副屬性:冰 

特色:身上有多項武器，大多是槍炮類，或是匕首、短刀、鐵鞭、弓箭等....，喜歡自由的生活，身邊有一隻黑藍色小龍(叫做月牙，寵物兼麻吉，會講話，會噴火(藍火)，不是獸人~

希望所參與的角色類型:可以一直打架的(??)

----------


## 小芸

姓名：月尾（小月
種族：狼族
性別：女
體型：比正常在瘦小一點
外觀：銀白色的毛 月光下會閃爍光茫  黑色紋路是月狼的標誌（詳見頭圖
個性：活潑開朗，又有些膽小怕事，做起事來迷迷糊糊，不過在治癒時彷彿變了隻狼的專著冷靜，那時千萬不可以吵她！
能力：月之癒（可幫自己或別隻獸治癒傷口，可在短時間內讓傷口癒和，（骨折，各種外傷，等）
屬性：療癒（無攻擊技能，但有普功
特色：必須適時受月光照，如果缺乏光照（月光），就會陷入昏迷，
希望角色：可以……給我個暗戀角色嗎？（誤
希望當治療者，：）
謝謝啊寂給我機會！

----------


## Norya.Polaris

To.寂獸大
寂獸大如果要把我和其他角色配對(love~XD)也可以喔~~>w<~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

獸名: 奇比斯克

種族: 光的龍族 

性別: 公♂(獸太!?

體型:正常，但比卡通裡面的小龍還要來得大一點
巨龍體型:六層樓高，正常巨龍的體重

外觀: 全身白色毛絨絨，鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，有翅膀
巨龍型態: 鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，雙腿有紅色箭頭圖案，腹部面是酪黃色的，巨龍翅膀，紅頭髮+背部紅色

個性:很自由自在的一隻小龍，但是有少龍(少爺)病，不過很好相處

特色: 喜歡吃洋芋片和拉麵，變身巨龍也是一樣禁不起誘惑

能力: 噴火/光能衝擊波/療癒

武器: 真世羽之劍 (巨龍型態才有)

狂龍指數: 小龍型態600點/巨龍型態50000點

屬性: 炎術系/光術系

希望所參與的角色類型: 守護龍

----------


## 卡斯特

姓名:卡斯特      綽號:卡滋

種族:幻天獸(以狼的型態生活在這世上

性別:公的

體型:中偏瘦小

外貌:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊(不用強調幻獸爪
獸人型態-白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)
幻天獸型態-狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

個性:擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他，遇到壞人/獸時，喜歡把他們耍的團團轉
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

能力:瞬火-腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快
衝鋒刺-全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人
藍焰爪-無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪，因為在此狀態下的火焰是冰的
高壓火-熱到可以將水蒸發

希望所參與的角色類型:在緊急時刻突然現身幫忙的角色，正派

獸設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

幻天獸設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

獸人設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

武器設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容






特色:爪子可以像貓一樣伸縮

----------


## 狼の寂

沒想到報名這麼踴躍呢  : 3
先在這裡感謝大家囉

相信有大家的參與的故事會更為的精采有趣
我會盡我所能的好好舖寫劇情啊w


然後有些地方希望大家注意一下
如果報名單上的部分設定與小說的故事不相容的話，我可能會擅自更改其設定以符合劇情發展
我想這是必要的
所以還是先行告知一下


然而這次參與報名的母獸竟然一次有了三只，真是大感謝啊  OwQ
我會針對各自的設定為大家安排好位置的


至於諾雅的特殊請求，我也會慎重安排的 www
不過我要先說喔，愛情可能是我不太拿手的領域

但是當然，我會盡量依照我心裡中最溫馨的那種愛情來表現於劇情的  XD
(絕不會有逾舉的劇情出現，所以請放心  : 3
對象方面我可能得構思很久~"


最後，由於目前現實中的因素，我沒有太多的時間用於創作，所以可能進度會拖很久(?
不過我有時間會盡量趕進度的

希望大家能繼續支持這個不擅以言語表達的我的創作

再次感謝大家囉 


以上

----------


## 幻.玄冥

姓名(設定的名字): 幻.玄冥

種族:狼

性別:男(獸太一名

體型:瘦弱

外觀(大略說明即可):灰色的眼睛，皮毛因"墜落天使之手"而由原本的灰色轉變為白色，喜歡穿著黑色的袍子，右手是結晶型態的"墜落天使之手"因為這之手無法與人接觸所以平時就以繃帶纏著

個性:極度開朗 天真(卻時常把心事往肚裡吞)

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):因為曾經受到極大的刺激而經常夢遊

能力:1.能依據其特性(包括心理層面及能力)將其化成武器的"墜落天使之手"(此能力指据限於活著的生物)
      2. 晶化術(能將處碰到的事物結晶化)

屬性:未知

希望角色：逃跑的實驗品 主角的死忠 朋友兼抱枕(?

----------


## 銀羽

姓名(設定的名字): 銀羽(小羽)

種族:狼

性別:雌

體型:苗條

外觀(大略說明即可):純白長毛、淺藍眼、深藍瞳孔

個性:沉默寡言、表情稀少冷靜,唯獨在面臨可能「失去家人」的情況時，會喪失原有的理性及判斷力，容易不顧後果衝動行事。平常喜歡保持着狼的形態

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):有清晰的頭腦與豐富的知識

能力:預知末來

屬性:冰X風

----------


## 凔藍

哥哥的景物描寫得滿好, 好有畫面阿~:3
不知道凱姆跟諾雅誰會贏呢~?!
兩邊都要加油喔~(?



啾哆嗎嗲!!!等一下!!
哥哥你...www!!!嬌喘是怎麼回事(指

敝龍在此澄清敝龍絕對不是兄控w!!

----------


## 碎風

咦   我出場了說 (嚇到
我還真是個天真  很關心別獸的幼獸啊
這才是我原本的形象嘛 =w= (被拖走
諾雅跟凱姆誰會贏呢  讓我們繼續看下去 ~
不過我兩個都想加油 OAO
話說銀月大人   小狼好冷喔 QwQ 
小狼可以窩旁邊取暖嗎  (遭擊飛

----------


## Schak

小獸問一下喔 請問狼の寂獸大還有在徵角嗎 :jcdragon-shy2: ~~~小獸也有點想要...
大大的文筆真的是...太強大拉 :jcdragon-shock: ~以後閜獸會向狼の寂獸大你多多學習的><!!

----------


## 黑倫

小寂景物寫的好真實
有如身在此處
不過小凔那部分小凔變的更可愛了
不愧是銀月     

我也很期待諾雅跟凱姆的戰鬥不知道誰會贏或是其他原因
反正兩個都加油
期待小寂到的下一章

小寂加油 ，OwO

----------


## 狼の寂

To 小凔

謝謝小凔喔~
原來我的景物有寫的這麼好嗎?  OAO   (我不這麼認為的說...  OAQ
我覺得自己還很肉腳，尚待磨練....


至於故事中小凔的那一部分，我可是什麼都不知道喔  //w//

我也絕對不是弟控啦   >   <


To 碎風

碎風的形象不是本來就是這樣的嗎?   OAO


要取暖嗎?
可以啊w
只是可能會更冷而已  `w´


To 夏克

喔，謝謝夏克的誇獎啊  OwO
不過我沒那麼厲害啦!
一直詞窮的說...  QwQ

景物和角色間的描寫，這些地方我會持續加強的
希望一次能寫得比一次更好啊...

徵角目前還沒結束喔~  (大概吧((?

不過角色的出場還蠻慢的就是了

如果不嫌棄的話歡迎報名啊~


To 小倫

嗯嗯，謝謝小倫喔  OwO
小凔在故事中很可愛沒錯啊， 在現實中也是 wwww

先說聲抱歉，昨天因為打太快所以小倫的部分只出來一個字  = w =
不過好在我今天下午更改過了

更改的地方只有最後的那個部分
造成困擾真的很對不起啊.....  QWQ

我一定會繼續加強自己的語文表達能力的
倒時候還煩請大家多多支持不才我的小說啊....


以上!!

----------


## Schak

獸名: 格姆

種族: 古代守護者光之狼 (轉世)

性別: 公~小獸太

體型:狼型態:一般
      狼人形態:168公分/48公斤

外觀: 狼型態；雪白色澎澎毛髮，眼睛一寶石藍、一寶石黃色眼睛。
狼人型態:雪白色毛髮，尾巴毛茸茸向下， 眼睛一寶石藍、一寶石黃色眼睛。
個性:冷漠，認真負責(標準的保鑣職業病)，後來卻因為某些獸的牽絆感化，成為了一位很好的戰友。因為還不是成狼~所以有時也很小孩子氣><!!

特色:手上常常拿著一本別人不知道是甚麼的書(類似咒語書)，別人問，他從來沒回答過。  其所有人都不知的毛病...(其實喜歡高大壯碩的獸人!!??)

能力: 光之治癒；治癒友方所有傷痛。
        光速移動:能以很快的速度移動。
        圖卡司之擊:將光能量注入圖卡斯~並擲出強力又快速的一擊。
        犧牲:犧牲自己的生命，救活一名友方，並讓自己的能力賦予友方一段時間(希望最後能夠壯烈的犧牲生命壓><!)
武器:圖卡斯(光之標槍)

屬性:光術系

希望所參與的角色類型: 古代的帝王守護者

----------


## 碎風

諾雅跟凱姆好厲害啊 >A<

我只會在牆外看而已 =w=

銀月大人就多留一下嘛 (搖尾

沒想到馬上就差點閃瞎小狼的眼睛啊~~ (戴起+15閃光墨鏡

話說小寂真的很擅長場景描寫呢 

動作的描寫也很棒   真的是栩栩如生

那麼期待下一章喔

要加油喔   不論是委託還是文章  owo

還說自己不是弟控呢  (逃走~~

----------


## 幻.玄冥

狼の寂的小說寫的好好喔(哪像我的 爛爛的

加油!希望你能趕快出下一章~

話說我的角色什麼時候出場呢?(我超期待的(原來是來問這個的=口=)

----------


## 狼の寂

To碎風

謝謝誇獎啊
全部都用爪機打很累呢... (汗
然後由於爪機的標點符號很少,所以會呈現標點符號整個怪異的現象  = w =

碎風會沒出場是因為這次只是要讓銀月和灰夜觀摩一下而已
所以才沒上場啊 : 3

另外
我才不會說我是弟控呢~  -///-


To 玄冥

還好而已,功夫絕對還不到家...
就多多練習描寫,相信這樣就可以慢慢進步的

嗯嗯,謝謝

玄冥的角色的話我目前還不知道呢
因為角色的編排我是依照劇情走向來決定的
要看哪個角色比較適合哪邊
所以出場時機就連我也說不準

就看寫到哪適合誰才能決定吧~

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

寂狼大~
不知道我可不可以報名參與呢\OWO/

獸名:虛羽.天祈(簡稱:天祈)

種族:貓獸人

性別:公

體型:偏小

外觀:銀毛,黑虎斑,左肩有傷痕,腹部為雪白

個性:嚴肅,討厭背叛.

特色:好友有難必幫,必要時會啟動第二階段.

屬性:天.雷.空.(虛無の使者)
自由操控虛無之力
招式:
破雷天閃→召喚虛無的力量對目標進行制裁.
虛實療癒→召喚虛的力量進行轉換,其能對同隊進行治療

很多還沒想到呵~~
希望能闖入小寂的世界呀OWO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姓名(設定的名字): 蒼煌．鴻．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特

種族:天魔狼族(上古種族)

性別:公

體型:獸型態跟一般狼差不多大小，毛色為全白色，獸人型態身高約略１８０公分，７０公斤，以下附上獸設圖，算是名年長的老者

外觀(大略說明即可):

個性:
對整個樂園的安危非常著想，對人類不討厭也不喜歡，平常總是一臉嚴肅，但私底下卻不算太難相處，個性沉穩冷靜，機智絕倫，會以最小的代價，去做出最大的貢獻，但有時候會有些老年人的嘮叨。

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):

時常含著煙斗，非常喜愛閱讀書籍，閱讀時都會戴著方型無框的老花眼鏡，家中有許多保存良好的書籍，對魔法本源探討有著極大的熱忱。

另外翅膀平時是隱藏起來的，只有要戰鬥時才會出現。平時生活都是以獸人型態生活。

能力:
時間、空間、雷、火、風、水等等各大屬性都會，其中以時間能力最為強大。另外可以雙眼為蒼穹之瞳，可以瞬間看破任何法術的基礎，並採取最適合的破解之法。

招式：

烈火焚天：大範圍的火系魔法，籠罩範圍極廣。

九天神雷：破壞力極強的雷屬性魔法，可單體、可範圍。

吞天海嘯：招喚出如海嘯般可怕的洪水來攻擊敵人。

千重刃：單體風屬性攻擊攻擊魔法。

大地守護：防禦型的土屬性魔法，會在自己身體周圍形成一圈土黃色的光圈。

空間之刃：可以撕烈的空間的銀白色月牙型衝擊波，單體攻擊。

重力領域：可以操作一定範圍內的重力。

空間移動：踏破空間進行瞬間移動，距離越遠，耗費的魔力越多。

時間逆流：將生命、物體的時間逆流，可以使生命恢復年輕、物品恢復原狀。（新舊程度、損壞修復，程度可自由控制。）

時間流逝：將生命、物體的時間加速，可以使生命快速衰老，物品也迅速老舊。（程度可自由控制。）

時間領域：掌控一定範圍內的時間，是極為強大的絕招。

革命之月：將所有屬性魔法全都融合在一起的究極禁咒，是一個廣範圍型的魔法攻擊，被這魔法擊中的任何東西都會被抹銷的無影無蹤，但對自身魔力的損耗也非常大，平時絕對不會輕易動用。

希望所參與的角色類型(此區不填的話就由本狼親爪安排ww):

不知道可否擔任王權者呢？


以上如果有任何問題歡迎私信和我討論，另外也可以加我的skype（msn）：wolfad560@hotmail.com

最後，寫作加油，並期待日後的篇章。

----------


## 小芸

阿寂：3
我剛剛看到你10，20更新的小說了＞＜（未免太晚看到
有我耶有我耶有我耶＞＜！！！！！！（尖叫
實在太開心了啦！
阿寂的小說真的很好看＞＜
不過很難想像自己是獸人的樣子呢~
而且不知道什麼原因這麼晚才看到說~（抱歉啦
諾雅好強！~我也好強（誤
不過銀月你更強！＞＜傳說級的銀月~
「銀月是要把凔藍吃掉嗎？」那句好好笑^^
真的很謝謝阿寂把我寫進去^^（開心
真的寫的很好！
辛苦了歐！
期待下一篇~^^

----------


## 吉克

姓名(設定的名字):哈特

種族: (變異)魔化狼

性別:雄

體型:狼形態:ㄧ般
狼人形態:180公分/75公斤

外觀(大略說明即可):黑毛,瞳孔紅,右後肩有紅色圖騰

個性:天真,善良 傷到人後會很自責 似乎沒有受到魔化的影響

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):極度生氣或爆走身上會爬滿紅色圖騰(會發光),這時會敵我不分

能力:被魔化的黑色火焰破壞力強大，也可以把力道歸零，
背後可以噴出黑火組成的翅膀

----------


## 吉克

姓名(設定的名字):哈特

種族: (變異)魔化狼

性別:雄

體型:狼形態:ㄧ般
狼人形態:180公分/75公斤

外觀(大略說明即可):黑毛,瞳孔紅,右後肩有紅色圖騰

個性:天真,善良 傷到人後會很自責 似乎沒有受到魔化的影響

特色(新增的,有想到甚麼就寫甚麼):極度生氣或爆走身上會爬滿紅色圖騰(會發光),這時會敵我不分

能力:被魔化的黑色火焰破壞力強大，也可以把力道歸零，
背後可以噴出黑火組成的翅膀

----------


## x天晴x

我也要=3= :jcdragon-keke: 

姓名:天晴 

種族:狼獸人

性別:公

體型:狼形:一般
獸人形態:比一般的獸還要矮小一點(差不多165~

外觀:白毛 眼睛是黃色der~~~

個性:很內向 善良

特色:存在感莫名的低(?,不管甚麼時候都圍著一條圍巾

能力:只有輔助隊友的能力(光盾之類的 因為玩遊戲都是sup :jcdragon-xp: 

普攻(?

----------

